# Internet Explore want work



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope I can tell what is happening here Ok the internet explore will not open from the screen. It tells me internet explore has stop working.(that's all). If I open the explore from the start menu as run as administrator it will work. My internet provider will not help me out at all says the internet is working fine. But I want internet explore to work right. Oh I have also reinstalled to see it that would work an it didn't. Can you help me? I have a HP system with windows 7.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Go to the Control Panel (classic view) and open the Internet Options icon. Select the Advanced tab. At the bottom, click the Reset button. Click OK.

See of IE works now.

If that doesn't do it, return to the Advanced tab and at the top click to place a check mark next to "Use software rendering instead of GPU rendering", then click OK. Restart your computer.

See of IE works now.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Nevada, Thank you so very much. It works.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Nevada, this issue I've had with EP keeps doing this. Now when I try to fix this like you said, it want? What now? This is so depressing. What can I do?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Stop using IE and use a Firefox or Chrome browser?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I found your problem...


----------

